# I Have A New Look 555 Campy Record For Sale!



## nycycleshop9 (Jun 29, 2008)

Here we have a brand new 2008 LOOK 555 CUSTOM built road racing dream machine in size Large or 55cm. Everything is brand new and flawless on this bike. This bike was built with precision and extreme attention to detail!. local pick-up or delivery preferred but, I will ship WORLD WIDE. ASKING $4000 OBO. CALL JEFF 646.468.7542


* 2008 LOOK 555 FRAME AND FORK
* IRD CARBON BARS 42CM WIDE
* FSA 0S 115 STEM 110MM LENGTH
* CAMPAGNOLO RECORD SHIFTERS
* FSA ENERGY BRAKESET
* CAMPAGNOLO RECORD COMPACT FRONT DERAILLEUR
* CAMPAGNOLO RECORD REAR DERAILLEUR
* FULCRUM RACING R COMPACT CRANKSET 50-34 175MM
* CAMPAGNOLO RECORD CHAINRINGS AND BOLTS
* CAMPAGNOLO RECORD BOTTOMBRACKET
* CAMPAGNOLO RECORD CABLES
* KSYRIUM ES CSS SPECIAL EDITION WHEELSET
* CAMPAGNOLO RECORD Ti CASSETTE 12-25
* CAMPAGNOLO CHORUS CHAIN
* MAXXIS RACE TIRES
* 2 SERFAS CARBON WATER CAGES
* CAMO BAR TAPE
* FIZIK ALIANTE CARBON SADDLE W/CARBON RAILS
* RITCHEY WCS CARBON SEATPOST
* WEIGHT AS PICTURED 15 Lbs (+/- .3Lbs bathroom scale)


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Nice ride, but what's with the god-awful camo bar tape!?!?!


----------



## nycycleshop9 (Jun 29, 2008)

It's Soma Thick and Zesty. Don't knock it, till you try it.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Thick and zesty I get....it's the color(s) that don't go.


----------



## nycycleshop9 (Jun 29, 2008)

It's called style my friend. And if you don't like it, stop looking at it... ps. Thanks for the props on this ride. Personally I really like it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

nycycleshop9 said:


> It's called style my friend. And if you don't like it, stop looking at it... ps. Thanks for the props on this ride. Personally I really like it.


It's also called spam...Please buy an ad in the classified


----------



## nycycleshop9 (Jun 29, 2008)

There is an ad already placed. I was just showing mine off...


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

Emspilot said:


> Nice ride, but what's with the god-awful camo bar tape!?!?!



+1 lolz... 
would i can see camo working.. maybe just not green camo..

and lol at the comment about dont look at it... well its kinda hard without fair warning.. :idea:


----------

